# Join Sparklepussy, my band.



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to my thread which is sort of like the Radioactive thing only not as good and probably won't last long either.

The music: Elitist indie rock that Pitchfork will like but no one else will, hell I hate the music we do.  Anyway feel free to join and state the instrument you wanna play.








Band Members:
**Godot**: Acoustic Triangles
*Ackers*: Keyboards #2
*Banger*: Cowbell
*corbs132*: Keyboards #3 + Trumpet
*Densetsu3000*: Ninja Guitarist
*EmperorOfCanada*: Bagpipes
*Law*: Toy Xylophone
*Lesdrian*: Vocals
*NekoLeah*: E-Bass
*Noitora*: Lead Guitar
*Psychoish*: Theremin #1
*R2DJ*: Keyboads #1
*Rowanchap*: Rhythm Guitar
*Szyslak*: Drums
*War*: Vocalist + Violin Player
*WildWon*: Monosynth
*Vulpes Abnocto*: Electric Jug
*xalphax*: Kazoo
*Zarkz*: Trumpet


Drugs Runners:
p1ngp0ng


Roadies:
TrolleyDave


Fans & Groupies:
ENDscape - #1 fan
Minox_IX - Stalker
thegame07
iPikachu
juggernaut911 - Crowdsurfer


Public Relations & Publicists:
Galacta - Publicists

Transport[/b]
Salamantis - Driving whatever the fuck we want him to drive.


Tracks:
Raindrops Falling On A Sunday Morning - by NekoLeah
Rules Are Making Us Very Sad - By NekoLeah
At Night It's Colder Than It Is Outside - By NekoLeah
Sometimes Truth Kills Itself - By NekoLeah
Always Coca-Cola Never Me - By Lesdrian
You placed A Turd On My Heart - By Lesdrian
GBAtemp Stole My Honey - By Lesdrian
Living at the End of the Rainbow - By WildWon
Mousetrap Massacre - By WildWon
The Melting Pot of Happy & Giddy - By WildWon
Quit Trollin' My Heart and Kiss Me Already - By WildWon
Deeper Deeper Ouch Too Deep - By WildWon
Unpleasant Accident Or Happy Surprise - By WildWon
Carson Daly Loves Me (or How To Lose Your Life to Mtv) - By WildWon
My Love Works On PAL, but It Needs Brickblocking - By Cockroachman
Your Firmware Update Bricked My Heart - By Cockroachman
Home Fires Burning In Wales - By TrolleyDave
But She Told Me She Was Legal... - By TrolleyDave
MODERATION - By Banger
We're Living On the Edge - By R2DJ
Some Things Are A Lie - By R2DJ
The Day We Thought The World Would End - By R2DJ
Dual Senses  - By R2DJ
Pain So Real, You Can't Feel It - Szyslack
Mambo numbah FIVE - Lou Bega - updated for GBAtemp by Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought this is like a "join my band in Guitar Hero/Rock Band" sort of thing. I was wrong...

Oh well, can I do keyboards?


----------



## Neko (Dec 19, 2008)

I would like to play the e-bass.


----------



## ackers (Dec 19, 2008)

Is this a joke or are we actually gonna make music?

And hey, R2DJ, I wanna play the keyboard!!

NekoLeah - WTF has happened to your details????


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 19, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> Is this a joke or are we actually gonna make music?
> 
> And hey, R2DJ, I wanna play the keyboard!!
> 
> NekoLeah - WTF has happened to your details????


ME...PLAY...KEYBOARD!!! rawr

*tugs keyboard away from Ackers"

EDIT: Since many keyboard players are allowed, the keyboard is given back to Ackers. Apologies...


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> Is this a joke or are we actually gonna make music?
> 
> And hey, R2DJ, I wanna play the keyboard!!


Its totally real, just like Toni's Radioactive force.

We can have many keyboard players, being an elitist indie band we can have as many keyboard players as we wish...but you have to either look cool or so uncool that its cool.  You can play a different type of keyboard if you so wish.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 19, 2008)

Is it going to be like Gonorrhea Pussy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:
Oh, I'm sorry btw, that kinda looks radioactive


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

No because we wash.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 19, 2008)

Can I play the Bagpipes?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

We better start doing a tracklist.

Imaginative song titles please, and also maybe some covers but we'll do them in a completely unconventional way.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2008)

I can play guitar.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I can play guitar.


What sort of guitar, lead or rhythm or just someone doing the odd twiddle in the background?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever the band wants.

lead.


----------



## Neko (Dec 19, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> We better start doing a tracklist.
> 
> Imaginative song titles please, and also maybe some covers but we'll do them in a completely unconventional way.




I got a nice track:
"Raindrops falling on a sunday morning"

It's so kickass, the other bands will be all like "Oh shit, that's SOOO great and we need to copy them".


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 19, 2008)

Oooh, I wanna be on drums.

I've always wanted to be a Sparklepussy drummer.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn, I wanted theremin.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 19, 2008)

Is it possible to be the #1 fan?? Supporting in the shadows all the way!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2008)

i play guitar also i play watever 
choose for me


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to do cowbell!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 19, 2008)

Tracks for the album:

Living at the End of the Rainbow
Mousetrap Massacre
The Melting Pot of Happy & Giddy
Carson Daly Loves Me (or How To Lose Your Life to Mtv)



			
				Psychoish said:
			
		

> Damn, I wanted theremin.


Haha awesome. I called THAT one in the shout box


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2008)

We have to do at least one song about our home town... GBAtemp.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> Damn, I wanted theremin.
> You can also play a theremin
> 
> 
> ...


Rhythm it is

Member list updated, and tracks added plus I did some myself.


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd like to join, but could you pick an instrument for me?

If not, a toy xylophone is fine too.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> If not, a toy xylophone is fine too.


Now that is awesomely indie.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanna change my instrument. I wanna play the monosynth. PLEEEEEEEEASE?!?


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 19, 2008)

I see the band is full already.. but I wanted to participate, so I wrote a song.. it's called "My love works on PAL, but it needs Brickblocking"


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I see the band is full already.. but I wanted to participate, so I wrote a song.. it's called "My love works on PAL, but it needs Brickblocking"


We need more members!  Care to play the hammond organ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Can I be the drugs mule for the band? All bands need a coke runner!


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Added all.  We need more groupies, fans & roadies please.


----------



## Neko (Dec 19, 2008)

"Rules Are Making Us Very Sad"

Another crazy songname. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one :
"At Night it's colder than it is outside"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Can I be the drugs mule for the band? All bands need a coke runner!



Damn, that's what I was going to pick.  Guess it'll just have to be a roadie for me.  I've even got a track ready, Home Fires Burning In Wales.


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2008)

A song simply titled "MODERATION"

Could be a GBAtemp song or a song about drugs and alcohol!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 19, 2008)

More track titles:

Quit Trollin' My Heart and Kiss Me Already
It's Not Rape If You Yell, "SURPRISE!"
Deeper Deeper Ouch Too Deep
Unpleasant Accident Or Happy Surprise


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Great track names WW mate! You've inspired me :

In Your Place Or On Your Face?
Old Enuff 2 Bleed, Old Enuff 2 Breed.
Green 4 Pink?
Lost In The Bush
Brazilian or Landing Strip
Wanna See Some Puppies (Puppies Pt 1)
Can I See Your Puppies Now (Puppies Pt 2)
But She Told Me She Was Legal...


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> More track titles:
> 
> Quit Trollin' My Heart and Kiss Me Already
> It's Not Rape If You Yell, "SURPRISE!"
> ...



Quit Trollin' My Heart and Kiss Me Already





The rape one...no no

And TrolleyDave...erm no not very elitist indie, think more contrived.

EDIT: actually "But She Told Me She Was Legal..." could be a great garage punk track.


----------



## Neko (Dec 19, 2008)

How about "Sometimes Truth Kills Itself"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> And TrolleyDave...erm no not very elitist indie, think more contrived.
> 
> EDIT: actually "But She Told Me She Was Legal..." could be a great garage punk track.



Name some elitist indie bands so I can check up on how their track names go, only really listened to a few indie bands.


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2008)

Another possible song: "Troll Your post"
or "Troll your host"


I shall think of some more later, I need to write a grocery list...


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Can we do a re-master of this song (written by me, based on an original)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108987&hl=

It's an unofficial theme for the EoF, but it didn't go that far.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 19, 2008)

"It's Not Rape For The Willing"

;o


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd like to play trumpet, We could be a ska band!


----------



## ackers (Dec 19, 2008)

R4? I Said What For? (I've Got a CycloDS now!)
My Pussy Cat Sparkles
Touch Me With Your Stylus

Edit: well I just looked at what lesdrian said and I don't think these name will fit lol! I thought it was s'pposed to be stupid.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> We have to do at least one song about our home town... GBAtemp.


Hmmm....

Ode to Bonemonkey
Shouting in a Box
Noobs Aloud but not Allowed
Struck by a Banhammer
IPS (Internet Pauses Suddenly)
Some Things Are A Lie
Cover version of Eamon's F**k it - F**k It, I'll Ban Him
The Day We Thought The World Would End
Dual Senses


----------



## War (Dec 19, 2008)

I can be the fe/male vocalist + violin player!

Tracks:
"Lol Costello is French"
"We Wish You a Merry Tempmas (Sparklepussy Mix)"


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 19, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm shy.. I don't like to expose myself like that.. but thanks for the invite, that inspired me to work on a new indie pop rock ballad called "Your firmware update bricked my heart" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it will work very well with a theremin and a toy xylophone..


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 19, 2008)

SONG NAME: Super Midget Parade Party


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yes, I was wishing that the name would be Lesopussy, But yep I wanna JOIN! 



Can I be a advertisor?

If not then a fan.


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2008)

I see that you're missing a stalker... Well, let's just say that you just got one


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wrote a song called: "Pain So Real, You Can't Feel It"




			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Can I be the drugs mule for the band? All bands need a coke runner!


Yeah, make mine a white christmas, pingy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Struck by a Banhammer
> 
> Can we make it more of a Peter Gabriel song?
> "I wanna be...your BANHAMMER!"
> ...



Hell yeah! Then we can do a variation on Mambo numbah FIVE!

(da TRUMPET!)

One
Two Three four five
Everybody in GBAtemp c'mon let's ride
to tha
Forum edge on the corna,
they say that they want lezzie P1ngy but I really don't wanna
Get flamed like I did last week
I must say Juggernaut's talk is cheap.
I like Little, Osaka, and Tinymonkeyt yeah,
and add Science's Girlfriend? It's only gettin' sweeta.

A little bitta Costy in my life
A little bitta mthrnite by my side
A little bitta Rayder's all I need,
A little bitta  Science, all I see
A little bitta Narin in the sun
A little bitta JPH all night long
A little Plutonij, here I am
A little bitta posts make me yo Spam!
(AAWWW YEAH!)



(This post is due in part to budrow66.....and a half-liter of Canadian Mist)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 20, 2008)

The song's hilarious, but I'm not sure you're in tune with the whole "indie rock vibe"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey!
if I'm around,
(and the "electric" jug isn't empty,) 
you're gonna have to put up with the insane input I provide.....

but it doesn't last long.



Because I pass out eventually....


----------



## War (Dec 20, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A little bitta Costy in my life
> A little bitta mthrnite by my side
> A little bitta Rayder's all I need,
> A little bitta  Science, all I see
> ...



'Grats! You just managed to kiss the staff's ass in one musical paragraph!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Nah! 


...I left a few out!





....The ones I've never spoken to .....


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

that song's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is there still space for "fan"?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 20, 2008)

What is this pussy you speak of?


Dibbs on Crowdsurfer. every band needs one


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Can I be a advertisor?
> Public Relations & Publicists?
> 
> QUOTE(Zarkz @ Dec 19 2008, 09:29 PM) I'd like to play trumpet, We could be a ska band!


We can do ska songs and now Blur covers.


Also I've decided that because we're so elitist indie and so cool, that we don't have to follow what other elitist indie bands do and thus Mambo Numbah Five is on the tracklist.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 20, 2008)

we actually playing music?
If so i better get thinking for some rhythm


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Publiicists thanks.

Im currently making a logo for the team.




AND WE NEED A DAMN ALBUM NAME!


Suggest one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anyways, Logo.


Its pretty simple.


----------



## Banger (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess the first album should be self titled "Sparklepussy"


----------



## budrow66 (Dec 21, 2008)

Single Use Applicator


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2008)

I was sitting in Budrow's office when he posted the album name, hence why I didn't add any commentary.

However, I happen to agree,
"Single Use Applicator" is a fantastic album name.

(*bump*)


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

No self titled album titles...ever.

I like to go for "Songs For Your Bed Ridden State".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

*SPARKLEPUSSY*
_What the f**k did you do to the cat?_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Could I be something like a "weird punk guy that doesn't fit in the band, but does stuff for it anyways (because of the cool guys, and the cool factor)"?! You can change it to your fitting Hadrian Uranium!!

Also, I have a few songs, 
"Are you shitting me?! Literally!!!! "
"I never wash after sex, so the pleasure is all mine!"
"If I MOD you, will you BOND me?!"


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2008)

i join, but only if I'm aloud to play a 20 minute kazoo solo!

so, yeah, i play the kazoo!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

Toni Toni Toni, the punk thing was gonna be the side project we did that was much better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Toni Toni Toni, the punk thing was gonna be the side project we did that was much better.


OK, I'm up for that then!! And I still give you my songs to use them


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want xalphax to play kazoo for us, we can do a punk cover of Crosstown Traffic.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2008)

please, let me join the band.

i beat "through the fire and flames" on expert in "kazoo hero" for the ps3!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

You can be in both bands.

*Sparklepussy *the elitist indie band
*Anal Bleach* The awesome punk band with Toni


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2008)

Arrsum!


----------



## Banger (Dec 22, 2008)

New song?

Ass did 'em


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, I'm IN!!!!

Anal Bleach it is then!!!!


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll hop on keyboard. i also have a trumpet.


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 22, 2008)

when I first saw  the name sparklepussy, I laughed  because I thought of something else lol, AND  still laugh every time I say it.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

A sparkling pussy = job done


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 22, 2008)

Am I still allowed to join? I can be acoustic triangles.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone can join, I'll update tomorrow


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 22, 2008)

I would like a super special spot in Sparklepussy, kthnx


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh oh oh can I be the driver of the tour bus?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh can I be the driver of the tour bus?



good idea, but i guess when the band grows bigger we will need a train


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 22, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what if I told you I can also drive trains/private jets/limos with my driver's license?


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

Can I be the guy who drags all those 14 year olds through the courts, because they illegally shared your intellectual property over the internet?

I wanna make little girls cry...


----------



## xalphax (Dec 23, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are hired for sure


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I be a Ninja Guitarist?



Spoiler: Ninja Guitarist


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what the world needs. More Ninja guitarists... and a pirate on the accordion.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I would like a super special spot in Sparklepussy, kthnx


How about the guy I stand on when I'm on stage?


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

i want to be the nurse who is in charge of healing the team after a heavy night


----------



## Kewne (Dec 23, 2008)

Seeing that you have no protection yet, sign me up as bodyguard/condom supplier


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 23, 2008)

I was thinking.

Perhaps we can all make little mp3 sound clips, and Hadrian Uranium could mix them on Audacity?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> I was thinking.
> 
> Perhaps we can all make little mp3 sound clips, and Hadrian Uranium could mix them on Audacity?


Have you heard my attempts at editing?  

Also I am NEVER using Audacity again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2008)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....I was figuring he'd get the _extra_ special position.
Know what I mean? Eh?
Wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more, say no more, eh?



Spoiler: ....





human microphone stand.

What did you think I was gonna say here?


----------



## Myke (Dec 23, 2008)

you guys need an album cover artist? XD


----------



## ackers (Dec 23, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> you guys need an album cover artist? XD


Yeah! Go make one and make a cover for the back as well with all the song names on there.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> you guys need an album cover artist? XD


No, seeing that we've not got a tracklisting.

We're just starting out!  Come on most bands first 40 or so songs don't make the first album.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 24, 2008)

Can I be the stripper?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL. We need another stripper with you though.


How about if science comes?


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> LOL. We need another stripper with you though.
> 
> 
> How about if science comes?


If we had a stripper, I think a lot of guys would come.  

_awkward silence_

Thank you, thank you.  I'm here all night guys.  

Maybe I'll just shut up and stick to ninja-ing it up on the guitar


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 24, 2008)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> *Godot* said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, must've had quite some problems with it...


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 25, 2008)

i have garageband...


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to make an album cover:

Step One:
Go to Wikipedia and click on random article.
This is your band name.
Step Two:
Go To Flickr and on the "last seven day page" choose the 3rd picture. This is your album cover.
Step Three:
Go to Wikiquote or Wikipedia and click on random article.
This is your Album Name.
Step Four: Assemble.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 25, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> ackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this meme before.


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 25, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> ackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/b/tard?


----------

